# Cm7 theme question?



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is anyone aware of a theme available for cm7 that's identical to stock moto gingerbread. I mainly just want the status bar and icons.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Here but post this someplace *like  Here


----------

